
Posse Comitatus Act - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posse_Comitatus_Act
======
brendoelfrendo
I understand why you're posting it, and I agree with the point, but I must
unfortunately point out:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insurrection_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insurrection_Act)

~~~
droo5ki
Unless my reading of it is mistaken, the Insurrection Act Wikipedia article
seems to indicate that the state governors would still have the ability to
prevent the deployment of military forces into their states.

~~~
protomyth
You want to review further down where it was used for civil rights with
unwilling governors.

~~~
droo5ki
Ahh got it. Oh boy.

~~~
UncleOxidant
Oh, boy is right. Trump would really be twisting this in a very bad direction
if he invokes this.

~~~
ashtonkem
There’s no easy way back down from where we’re at.

------
gotenyama
Why is this being posted ?

~~~
eyelidlessness
Glancing at your comments, it does seem like you're conscious of US politics.
Do you think it shouldn't be posted because it doesn't seem relevant to the
current situation, or because you disagree with the connotations of a legal
restriction on this particular use of force?

~~~
cwhiz
It has nothing to do with technology and it isn’t relevant because of the
Insurrection Act. At best this link is just misinforming people. See the
Reuter’s article below.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-minneapolis-police-
protes...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-minneapolis-police-protests-
explainer/explainer-can-trump-send-the-u-s-military-to-quell-violence-at-
protests-idUSKBN2390BG)

